# Win a free photo shoot of your car



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

This is our third competition on the year, and it's for anyone who has a love of cars.

As you can tell by looking at our Instagram account we have a love of cars and feel its only right we share that with you by giving away a FREE PHOTO SHOOT of your pride and joy.

All you need to do is follow our account @photosbyjmax and tag us in the best photo of your car, using the hash tag #jmaxcar

Entries close 30th April 2015


----------

